# Adapter plate Porsche 996 C2 gearbox and Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14 AC Induction Motor



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

did anybody build up a adapter for the Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14 AC Induction Motor and a 996 manual gearbox?
I want to do this conversion, but it would be much easier if anybody constructed it already.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Call and see if they can make one for your motor.


http://rebirthauto.com/product-cate...adapters/rebirth-auto-premium-motor-adapters/

Roy


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Elegancec said:


> Hi,
> 
> did anybody build up a adapter for the Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14 AC Induction Motor and a 996 manual gearbox?
> I want to do this conversion, but it would be much easier if anybody constructed it already.


A good portion of the complexity depends on if you want to keep the clutch or not. I have that motor going into a 944 and the coupler is very simple, adapter plate is a bolt pattern adapting plate going from my Warp adapter to the Siemens motor.

If you want to keep the clutch I would do as Roy suggested and contact Rebirth Auto.

Clutchless and it's not near as complicated.


----------



## evwannabeee (Nov 23, 2013)

Thoughts on a direct drive set up with this AC motor? What controller setup is recommended?


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

No, I want to keep the gearbox, the adapter is close before finish in drawing state. So I think 4 weeks further, I will have the first one in my hands.
It is high quality work, special designed bearing and very accurate fit.

If anybody is interested, just write me a message.

Alternatively, I have two gearboxes for this motor as direct drive for sale with single speed transmission. If anybody is interested, just write a message to me.


----------

